# agrandir page web



## bucheron74 (2 Avril 2006)

salut j'ai cherché dans le forum et dans l'aide safari mais je n'ai rien trouvé 
pouvez vous me dire comment agrandir ma page web sur safari 
je l'ai réduite involontairement en cliquant sur la pastille verte en haut a gauche mais je ne parviens pas à lui redonner la taille d'origine
cela n'arrive pas sur firefox ou bon echo
ce n'est pas que la page est rikiki mais au lancement j'avais une page large agréable à visionner et j'ai perdu 1/5 que je voudrais bien récupérer
merci à tous


----------



## marctiger (2 Avril 2006)

Tu reclic simplement sur la mêêême pastille verte


----------



## bucheron74 (2 Avril 2006)

c'est sur c'est la premiere chose que j'ai faite tu te doutes bien car je connais un peu le role de ces pastilles 
mais ca ne remet pas la taille d'origine je passe d une taille à une autre mais toujours inférieure a celle que j'avais au lancement initial (premier lancement de la machine)
curieux car sur firefox cela marche et la pastille verte permet de réduire et agrandir restant à la taille initiale
curieux , tu tournes sur safari ou firefox ?


----------



## marctiger (2 Avril 2006)

Firefox, mais en effet je viens de regarder sur Safari et j'obtiens le même résultat que toi.


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2006)

Et en tirant avec ta souris dans le coin de la fenêtre en bas à droite sur les traits obliques ?


----------



## marctiger (2 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Et en tirant avec ta souris dans le coin de la fenêtre en bas à droite sur les traits obliques ?



Mais je crois qu'il voulait obtenir cela automatiquement, je me trompe ?


----------



## bucheron74 (3 Avril 2006)

en effet merci NTX en tirant sur ces fleches obliques en bas à droite, cela remet la fenetre à la largeur maximale qui reste en place meme si on relance
gagné 
merci à tous de vos interventions , ce n'était pas un problème grave mais ces petits détails vous énervent et rien n'est mentionné à ce sujet nulle part
surtout quand on est habitué à des pages larges qui donnent un confort de lecture interessant
ciao à tous


----------

